# Best book/guide for fishing?



## ryan88 (Jan 27, 2014)

I was born into a family of indoors-men, which made it difficult for me to learn how to fish throughout the years... I had no one to show me how to cast, what baits to use, or to give me their secret tips. I have self-taught myself a lot over the years, but have also learned a great deal by using the internet. However, i am now trying to really learn the science of fishing -- as in why and when to use certain baits/lures at different places and in different seasons and things like fish behavior and spawning. I really want to find some good books or resources to learn about all the things that separate the average fishermen from the great ones. Any tips would be great!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

In-fisherman has/had? a nice series of fish species specific books - Pike, LM Bass, SM Bass etc. i think they have crappie and catfish too but they aren't in my library...

They are titled "Bass A Handbook of Strategies" "Pike A Handbook of Strategies"
"Lunkers Love Nightcrawlers" by the Editors of Fishing Facts Magazine
"1001 Fishing Tips & Tricks" by Vlad Evanoff
"Bass Fundamentals" by Ken Schultz

There is a good book on fishing in Ohio that goes around the state, lake by lake. It's missing from my shelf right now so I can't give you the title. 

These are some that are in my personal library of about 40 books.If you get into muskie fishing I have about 10 books related to just that one fish.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Half price books is a good place to check out fishing books along with your library.


----------



## kissmybasstoo (May 5, 2013)

I believe the Ohio book snakecharmer is referring to may be, Fishing Ohio, written by Tom Cross. Either way it is a very good read for Ohio fisherman. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Youtube is a good resource along with scrolling through old posts here on ogf. But by far the best way to learn is to get out and do it yourself.

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## msgraham (Jun 19, 2012)

I really enjoyed "river small mouth fishing" by Tim holschlag. Kinda specialized, but the rivers are a lot of fun.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using OHub
TCFF Twin Creek Fishing Fraternity


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

kissmybasstoo said:


> I believe the Ohio book snakecharmer is referring to may be, Fishing Ohio, written by Tom Cross. Either way it is a very good read for Ohio fisherman.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Haven't found my book but that's the one! Thanks.


----------



## ryan88 (Jan 27, 2014)

"Fishing Ohio" looks pretty interesting. Does it include fly fishing info too?


----------



## MOBIL4 (Jan 30, 2011)

Just bought "fishing ohio" on amazon. 13.99 with free shipping if you spend 35.00. There were only 10 in stock.


----------



## kissmybasstoo (May 5, 2013)

Mobil4 it is a Great read. Tons of info on just about every body of water in Ohio. You will enjoy it.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

